

IBM spends $3 billion to push the far future of computer chips - rpm4321
http://www.cnet.com/news/ibm-spends-3-billion-to-push-the-far-future-of-computer-chips/

======
ttctciyf
The article gives 1/1000 the width of a human hair for 7 nanometers, but I
think it's more like 1/10,000 isn't it? (taking about 70 micrometers for the
hair's width, see [1])

Also a bit puzzled by "III-V materials: Today's chips usually use carbon,
which is a member of group IV of the periodic table of the elements" \- they
mean "usually use silicon," right?

[1] : [http://www.nano.gov/nanotech-101/what/nano-
size](http://www.nano.gov/nanotech-101/what/nano-size)

~~~
PhantomGremlin
The article was silently updated. It now says:

    
    
       Today's chips usually use silicon,
       which is a member of group IV of
       the periodic table of the elements
    

I hate it when authors/websites are too gutless to acknowledge mistakes, but
instead just quietly change text.

